
Ask HN: Which IDE handles very large projects the best? - sanjeetsuhag
Most IDEs I use get really slow when working with a large amount of files. Which IDE have you used that handles this problem the best ?
======
kasey_junk
Visual Studio

~~~
partisan
Agreed. The Solution Explorer is extremely easy to navigate and the search
function is my new best friend (Ctrl + ;). My only grip is that the icons were
a lot easier to tell apart in 2010, but I've gotten over that in time.

Additionally, I've had no problems with 30+ large projects in a solution.

------
brudgers
Curious regarding which IDE's and how many files.

------
bbcbasic
Split code into a number of subproject.

------
petepete
Not an IDE, but vim with ctags is an excellent combination.

